# 2x2x2 Football Rubik's Cube (congratulations France!!)



## Tony Fisher (Jul 15, 2018)

While the world was glued to the WC final I was uploading my new football puzzle video. This time I went for a 2x2x2 version. I figured I could have a greater foam to plastic ratio making a much more bouncy and better ball. Whether that worked or not is revealed in the video.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Aug 5, 2018)

Construction video





Solve video


----------



## pjk (Aug 6, 2018)

Tony Fisher said:


> Construction video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool Tony!


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 6, 2018)

Interesting. So 3x3 and 2x2 football done, when is the 1x1 football coming?

oh wait


----------

